# Weaving- My Cricket loom and very first



## Patti110654

I'm just learning but really enjoying the process. This is my first project and the edges need some work ð


----------



## Bfirebaugh

Congratulations. I'd love to have a loom! Please be sure to share pictures of your projects.


----------



## seamer45

DYou'll get the edges right, I find that to be the hardest part.


----------



## mama879

Yup those edges are tricky. Every one has the same trouble when they start. Practice practice practice. Try using the 45 degree angle and just pinching the edges.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Love your loom! Great weaving....


----------



## Nana Ivie

My 15" cricket just arrived and I almost have it put together, very easy, but I need someone with more strength to tighten the screws. I got a free Craftsy tutorial on using rigid heddle looms which has really inspired me. Can hardly wait to get started. Goodbye acrylic stash!


----------



## mama879

Nana Ivie said:


> My 15" cricket just arrived and I almost have it put together, very easy, but I need someone with more strength to tighten the screws. I got a free Craftsy tutorial on using rigid heddle looms which has really inspired me. Can hardly wait to get started. Goodbye acrylic stash!


Congratulations. You will have loads of fun. Make sure those screws are tight before you start. Enjoy the topic good stuff here.


----------



## mama879

Patti110654 said:


> I'm just learning but really enjoying the process. This is my first project and the edges need some work ð


Did you release your tension to stop or is it always like that. I think it would need to be a bit tighter to help with your edges.


----------



## Spooly

Nice first project. My first loom was a Cricket. You can make lots of interesting fabrics with it.


----------



## Irish knitter

Soooo.....that is what I am looking for? I am a "real" beginner.....I do not know what I am looking for but I DO KNOW that I want to start weaving....
I do know that I want one of those "thingies" that you learn to weave on.....


----------



## wordancer

We are have to start at the beginning and you are on your way. Keep us posted on your progress, that looks like a good loom to start on... And duly noted in my list of future possibilities.


----------



## mama879

Irish knitter said:


> Soooo.....that is what I am looking for? I am a "real" beginner.....I do not know what I am looking for but I DO KNOW that I want to start weaving....
> I do know that I want one of those "thingies" that you learn to weave on.....


That thingy is a loom. This one is a cricket there are so many little ones you can start on.. May I suggest going to u tube and watching some videos on warping and what loom is good for you. Lots of them there.


----------



## Cdambro

That is great! Congrats to you.


----------



## Irish knitter

mama879 said:


> That thingy is a loom. This one is a cricket there are so many little ones you can start on.. May I suggest going to u tube and watching some videos on warping and what loom is good for you. Lots of them there.


Thank You....I am going to look into looms.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have a question and hope it isn't taken negatively; that is NOT the intent of this question. I've always been intrigued by weaving and looms but have wondered what do folks make with the woven fabric created on such small looms?


----------



## Cdambro

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question and hope it isn't taken negatively; that is NOT the intent of this question. I've always been intrigued by weaving and looms but have wondered what do folks make with the woven fabric created on such small looms?


I don't think your question is negative at all. I would love to see a parade of finished items from anyone who looms. It looks fascinating.


----------



## marciawm

On a Cricket loom, you could do scarves, table place mats, table runners, hand towels and a piece of fabric you could then sew to another for a poncho. I have a slightly wider on, 20 inches, and I am going to make the Chruchmouse Easy Fold poncho on mine.


Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question and hope it isn't taken negatively; that is NOT the intent of this question. I've always been intrigued by weaving and looms but have wondered what do folks make with the woven fabric created on such small looms?


----------



## Patti110654

Purses, placemats, scarves to name a few. Honestly for me right now it's just the process, it's somehow very calming to me


----------



## kybrat

I know this sounds silly, but I just bought a Cricket Loom, and mine has two "thingys" hanging down, one on front one on back. Am I just not seeing them in her picture? Gotta take the time to watch the video on youtube, and get this baby started!


----------



## ilmacheryl

For those just getting started, my best purchase was the Craftsy class taught by Angela Tong, Rigid Heddle Weaving. I still refer back to that from time to time. For several months, I used it every time I warped my loom. I don't necessarily do the projects on Craftsy classes - I do my own thing, but the instruction is usually top notch & I can go back & watch whenever I want or need to. No, I don't work for Craftsy, but I got a lot from her class, so I thought I'd mention it. I will watch till they have a half price sale & get the class then.


----------



## sockyarn

Do be sure to save your first work, no matter how bad you think it is. Those edges can give problems and it dose take time to get where you can make even salvages. There are many tips in weaving books on tricks to achieving even salvages. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sockyarn

Also look for guilds near you. Many have looms you can try out to see what would work best for you and the members are very helpful on getting you started and working with you.


mama879 said:


> That thingy is a loom. This one is a cricket there are so many little ones you can start on.. May I suggest going to u tube and watching some videos on warping and what loom is good for you. Lots of them there.


----------



## lovey

:sm24:


----------



## Laurel Beale

I love my Cricket. I have been making Scandinavian checked table runners to donate tour Viking Festival in Vista, CA.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## deenashoemaker

Wonderful!!!! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Barbaralizzy

Have been away and just catching up on KP. I have a rigid heddle loom and have made three skirts on it which I wear a lot as they are woollen and I need the warmth down here. Have also made a poncho to match one of the skirts. A friend has made her curtains with hers!!! I am not that adventurous. Hope this gives some other ideas.


----------



## PopcornPig

Are you still loving it? I'm very interested in getting the cricket loom. Did you get the 10 or 15?


----------



## ilmacheryl

Get the 15. It's more versatile.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

kybrat said:


> I know this sounds silly, but I just bought a Cricket Loom, and mine has two "thingys" hanging down, one on front one on back. Am I just not seeing them in her picture? Gotta take the time to watch the video on youtube, and get this baby started!


I don't think you should be having something hanging in the front and back.

Are you sure that these weren't something used in packing it for shipment?

Maybe a photo would help us figure it out for you.


----------



## PopcornPig

Thanks for the input! I thought the bigger would be more versatile. Thanks for confirming that thought for me!


----------



## PopcornPig

Barbaralizzy: can you post pics of your skirts? What size is your loom?! :sm17:


----------



## IndigoSpinner

PopcornPig said:


> Thanks for the input! I thought the bigger would be more versatile. Thanks for confirming that thought for me!


Yeah, but the bigger the loom, the more space it's going to take to store it when it's not in use.

Or even if it is in use.


----------



## PopcornPig

ah yes!


----------



## kybrat

Can't get a pic right now, but these are dowel rods that run through 3 loops of cord on either side of the loom. Clear as mud? LOL


----------



## ilmacheryl

kybrat said:


> Can't get a pic right now, but these are dowel rods that run through 3 loops of cord on either side of the loom. Clear as mud? LOL


The dowel rods are what the warp ties onto. When you advance the weaving, they are what causes it to roll up. Look at a video. You can find free videos on YouTube, but I strongly recommend Angela Tong's Craftsy class - Rigid Heddle Weaving. Craftsy classes are half price today. I still sometimes look at that class because there is so much helpful information in it.


----------



## Reba1

I just bought the Angela Tong class! Thanks for the recommendation - I looked at them the other day and was trying to decide which one to buy.


----------



## ilmacheryl

Reba1 said:


> I just bought the Angela Tong class! Thanks for the recommendation - I looked at them the other day and was trying to decide which one to buy.


I hope you find it as helpful as I did. Have fun!


----------



## kybrat

Thank you, I will check out the videos.


----------

